# New projector for me



## Supernewf71 (Jan 11, 2014)

My boss gave me his sony vpl-vw50 projector and got it up and going temp. Yesterday afternoon to see what it was like and holy cow. It's wicked, he is giving his screen when he can dig it out of storage. Now the planning starts for a home theatre room. Going to start looking for a wicked sound system, should be lots coming up on sale with Super Bowl around the corner.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lucky you! Sounds like you are going to have a real nice setup soon. How big of a screen are you getting? :T


----------



## Supernewf71 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hoping at least 100" or more, he has the proper screen for it too. Think the projector will be about 12' r so from the wall. Just got to do some planning for the area now.


----------

